# Pinks



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Where is a good place to stay the night with parking for a truck anfd boat trailer? Also what is the water depth near the rapids and near the tubes? I have a jetboat and plenty of chain and anchor, just wondering if anchoring is a possibility or if i need to bring the tm with spot lock? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fin Crazy (Jul 20, 2016)

We rented an Airbnb about 15 mins away. There was a motel almost across from Osborne’s park that I saw a lot of boats at and Osbornes has a RV/campground next to the landing also. I have spot lock but the way the currents are, I was all over the place and it was running on 7 to 8 out of 10. Never ran it at that lvl nonstop so I’m not sure how long it would last. You could make an anchor out of rebar or a solid bar from the hardware. I was so desperate I was trying to find a metal hanging flower pot holder up there to shove in my hitch and bend my own…lol. I think there was a plan on the site. Basically it’s an upside down J with a circle welded to it for your rope to clip. The plan I saw was 50” tall, 14” across the top of the wall with a 4” long bend going down to hook onto the wall on the backside. Saw one boat hammer a tent stake with the rope around it but I don’t think it held long.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Dam hook









Hook for the Powerplant at St. Mary's?


I know there is an illustration here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it. I am looking to make one of the boat hooks that anglers use for atlantic salmon fishing at the st. marys powerplant. any help? my search turned up nothing.




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

homebrew87 said:


> Where is a good place to stay the night with parking for a truck anfd boat trailer? Also what is the water depth near the rapids and near the tubes? I have a jetboat and plenty of chain and anchor, just wondering if anchoring is a possibility or if i need to bring the tm with spot lock? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The Last Resort, at 1100 East Portage Avenue, (906) 635-5556 caters to fishermen and has additional parking from what is easily seen from Portage. They also have a tackle shop (Wild Bills).

Cannot say what the water depth is at the rapids, it depends on how much water is coming through the compensating gates and how far up into them you are gutsy enough to try to go. Tubes are plenty deep and then some for any type of recreational boat.

Good luck in your quest. FM


----------



## Fin Crazy (Jul 20, 2016)

I want to say it was 10 feet or so deep.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> The Last Resort, at 1100 East Portage Avenue, (906) 635-5556 caters to fishermen and has additional parking from what is easily seen from Portage. They also have a tackle shop (Wild Bills).
> 
> Cannot say what the water depth is at the rapids, it depends on how much water is coming through the compensating gates and how far up into them you are gutsy enough to try to go. Tubes are plenty deep and then some for any type of recreational boat.
> 
> Good luck in your quest. FM


That's where we bought our pink Swedish Pimples. Plenty of boats in the parking lot.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> The Last Resort, at 1100 East Portage Avenue, (906) 635-5556 caters to fishermen and has additional parking from what is easily seen from Portage. They also have a tackle shop (Wild Bills).
> 
> Cannot say what the water depth is at the rapids, it depends on how much water is coming through the compensating gates and how far up into them you are gutsy enough to try to go. Tubes are plenty deep and then some for any type of recreational boat.
> 
> Good luck in your quest. FM


Because of the high water and compensation gates being open, boats are going INTO in rapids and fishing from the boat.


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

How is the action for Pinks on the US side? Heading up next week end.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

I hit it hard yesterday and only managed three, maybe a bad bite day but tried everything and didn’t see many fish swim by or many caught.

good luck this week and let us know how you do


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

I have only fished for Pinks one other time....years ago off the wall at the Valley Camp. Might bring up my boat, but dont want to hook up to the power plant. Any advise on trolling for them w/ spoons and planner boards?

Tx


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

They certainly hit spoons when I’ve fished in Detour early in run.

I would try small spoons down 5 to 10 feet and I think small plugs like salmo hornets and rapalas would work.

can’t hurt to experiment!


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

It's been horrible to say the least. I just came back from there and charter captains were actually giving money back to their clients because it was so bad. They told them it wasn't even worth going out. I'm going back up next weekend but I'll be surf fishing.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Surf fishing UP. Lemme know if ya ever want company.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Grinnell said:


> Surf fishing UP. Lemme know if ya ever want company.


Will do for sure!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, anyone interested in sending a PM... My boy started school at LSSU and is looking for some info to get started salmon fishing in his area.

Thanks in advance for anyone willing to give him a little advice. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

AWPREEFKEEPER said:


> Hey, anyone interested in sending a PM... My boy started school at LSSU and is looking for some info to get started salmon fishing in his area.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone willing to give him a little advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Grab some spoons, body baits, and spawn bags. Cleos and KO Wobblers are my goto. I caught coho down at the marina and they do get walleye at Rotary Park in the late evenings through the night. Wild Bill's Tackle will have everything he needs including info. They're great people and won't steer you wrong. That's about all I can give you. I just started fishing up there a couple years ago so I'm still learning myself.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Hard to beat orange and gold 2/5 oz. Cleo at any river or creek mouth from now till ice


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

Generally by October have the majority of the fish moved up into the wadeable part of the rapids on the Canadian side? Looking for pinks, kings, Atlantics or coho. How much water have they been letting into the rapids this year? Have folks been able to wade it very much? I was there a few years ago and it was pretty unwadeable.

Heading there this weekend with my boat.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

bborow2501 said:


> Generally by October have the majority of the fish moved up into the wadeable part of the rapids on the Canadian side? Looking for pinks, kings, Atlantics or coho. How much water have they been letting into the rapids this year? Have folks been able to wade it very much? I was there a few years ago and it was pretty unwadeable.
> 
> Heading there this weekend with my boat.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Last visit, most all of the coffers were open. Almost impossible to wade the main runs. Boats were actually moving up into the rapids on the US side.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Took a little color tour yesterday (colors are magnificent this year) and talked to one of about six or seven kids targeting pinks. Apparently, many fish are already dead, and a lot are dying, but the lads seemed to be having a ball catching and twitching for the schooling fish that were left. FM


----------

